

Inside IE 9: The Chrome Effect - msredmond
http://redmondmag.com/articles/2010/09/30/inside-ie-9.aspx

======
pseudonym
But does it have a spellchecker?

In all seriousness, though, this feels like a cargo cult. Duplicate the chrome
(as it were) in an attempt to try and duplicate the community feeling.

